
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technolgies: Python, JavaScript, Java, Django, Flask, Haskell(beginner), PHP,
LInux

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/xamLkc](https://goo.gl/xamLkc)

GitHub: [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv](https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv)

email: architv07 at gmail dot com

==========================================================================

Experience: I have 3 years of experience with Full Stack Development. I have
interned at 3 startups where my work involved working with various web
technologies. Currently I am working on weekends as a Teaching Assistant,
teaching and mentoring students about Data Structures, Algorithms and OOP
concepts.

I am an open source fan and contributed to many open source projects.

I have a bias towards organisations working on education and/or core
technology based ideas.

* Wingify/Visual Website Optimizer([http://vwo.com/](http://vwo.com/)): I interned at VWO and shipped integrations of VWO with Prestashop, Google Anlaytics and Call Tracking Metrics.

* MyPoolin([https://mypoolin.com/](https://mypoolin.com/)): Designed and implemented the backend REST API for MyPoolin's android app.

* Instalabs([http://www.instalabs.com/](http://www.instalabs.com/)): Implemented the REST API for their android and ios app.

* Coding Blocks: Teaching and mentoring students about Data Structures, Algorithms and OOP concepts.

------
intellegacy
Offering great value rates for my first iOS freelance gig. If you have a
simple MVP or idea you want to get up and running quickly for cheap, I'm your
guy! Contact me via email.

    
    
      Location: USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Perhaps
      Technologies: Swift, iOS
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/makthrow?tab=repositories
      Email: makthrow@gmail.com

------
monsieurred

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, Rails, Sinatra, Ember
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/13AE1jygr1ejcI62eyFfepqDuHaY2MxSwBJTq93zvvck/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: covingtonrda@gmail.com

------
mmahmoodictbd
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies:
Java, AWS (S3, SQS, SNS), Spring Framework, Hibernate, Escenic CMS, Solr,
Varnish Cache, Spring Test, Junit, EasyMock, PowerMock, Struts Framework,
TestNG, Maven ­ Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102403557/Mossaddeque_5Y...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102403557/Mossaddeque_5YearsExp_Java_CV.pdf)
Email: mahmood@chumbok.com Hello. I'm an expert with 14+ years experience, and
i'm looking for remote work related to java development.

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada only - If you are based in US, I will
expect efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN
permit for Canadians like me can be used as a stop gap measure.)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my pref is mostly
backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but I prefer working with people who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
ag_user123
Location: Prague

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (depends on location)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Flux, ES6, Webpack, Gulp, Backbone, D3.js,
Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery, Git, SASS, LESS, Java, JSP, Spring MVC, Liferay,
Portlets, JMS, ActiveMQ, Maven

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I'm a passionate full-stack software developer with over three years of
experience turning ideas into production apps. I've designed and developed
front-end and back-end web applications.

~~~
iscius
we have a fairly complicated iOS video app that needs to be made android
ready. Are you interested?

------
nanospeck

      Location: TRIVANDRUM, INDIA
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: JAVA / SPRING / HIBERNATE / JAVASCRIPT
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/1QQoA1u
      Email: akhil.karun@gmail.com
    

Hello. I'm an enthusiastic 4.5 years experienced developer, I blog, I read a
lot and I believe programming is an art. I write beautiful code and test
cases.

------
guselnikov
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia (GMT+3)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, iOS Development (iPhone, iPad, iWatch,
tvOS), Xcode, BaaS, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi](https://www.visualcv.com/ewjjufrqesi)

Email: guselnikov@me.com

Hello. I'm mobile dev expert with 4+ years experience, and i'm looking for
remote work related to iOS development.

------
cjohnson389
Location: Atlanta

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes - looking for UX internships in the Bay Area (Summer
2016)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/catherinesarahjohnson

Email: catherine.johnson@gatech.edu

Previously worked as a UX designer/researcher for an education tech start-up
in Palo Alto. Currently pursuing a Masters in HCI @ Georgia Tech.

------
wkentdag
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript, Angular, React, Express, Webpack, AWS,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ES2015/ES6, HTML/CSS/Sass, mobile/iOS, Ionic, jQuery,
Linux, Git, Python, Java, Max/MSP.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wkentdag](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wkentdag),

Email: hi@wtkd.info

Github: [https://github.com/wkentdag](https://github.com/wkentdag)

I'm a fullstack software engineer looking to join a small/medium-sized dev
team, preferably on-site but open to remote. I have 3+ years of experience
working across the entire application stack - database/API design, SPAs, UI
mockups, and light devOps work (CI/CD, TDD, AWS, etc). I'm passionate about
elegant code and new technology, a quick and hungry learner, comfortable
working independently and with a team, and ready to contribute right away.

Currently working on a minimal, composable todolist app to beef up my
React/Redux/ES6 chops.
[https://github.com/wkentdag/todo.website](https://github.com/wkentdag/todo.website)

------
kyzn
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Perl, Python, Java, Scala

Résumé/CV: [http://kyzn.org/me](http://kyzn.org/me)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kyzn](https://github.com/kyzn)

Email: kaosoyun@gmail.com

------
lettermletterz
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Android, Charles, TestFlight, HockeyApp, HTML, JS, JSON,
LAMP, .NET, Git, JIRA

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3WD3Gdq--
tabU5GYURUT2ItWjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3WD3Gdq--
tabU5GYURUT2ItWjg/view?usp=sharing) and
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mikez](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mikez)

Email: michaelzimniak [at] gmail [dot] com

I have over 17 years experience in high-tech, the last 8 focused on QA. While
my passion is Quality Assurance, I have many years of experience with the
entire SDLC on a variety of websites, web apps, and mobile apps. I’d love to
bring my expertise to a small or early-stage team where I can get my hands
dirty and make a big impact on the products and processes. I’ve been heavily
involved with UI, functional, regression, and end-to-end testing, while
understanding the inner workings as much as possible. I pride myself in being
a true team players and getting solid products shipped. I’m happy to get
involved with sprint planning, bug triage, user support, documentation, etc.

------
HAL9OOO
Location: Northern Virginia/D.C Metro Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes! Looking to relocate to the west coast. (Seattle/SF
Bay Area)

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python, C, Ruby, Scheme, Swift, HTML, CSS,
jQuery, Adobe Flex, PostgreSQL, Git, SVN, Eclipse/RAD, IBM Websphere, Spring
MVC, FileNet

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gaooqcdvqz5zswm/jahamed_resume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gaooqcdvqz5zswm/jahamed_resume.pdf?dl=0)

email: javed.b.ahamed@gmail.com

------
snehesht
Location : Cincinnati,OH

Remote : short term, maybe

Willing to relocate : YES

Technologies (FULL_STACK) : Python, HTML, SASS, Javascript (+NodeJS), ReactJS,
ExpressJS, Gulp, Webpack, Django, Flask, ZeroMQ, Postgresql, Redis, Mongodb,
Docker, Chrome & Firefox Extensions, Azure/AWS/App Engine, Twilio, WebRTC,
Nginx, OpenVPN, Matlab, A/B testing, Photoshop, Wireframes, SEO/SEM.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fm7p9kr8mjbz8m/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fm7p9kr8mjbz8m/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail@blog_domain [[https://snehesh.me](https://snehesh.me)]

Projects :

* (WORKING_ON) ReactJS based chrome extension similar to PushBullet and Pocket but with extended functionality like integrated Offline Archive, Cross API support with Pushbullet,Slack, IFTTT, Zapier etc.

* (WORKING_ON) uPip - Advanced Package management wrapper for pip with additional features like auto/manual update, package sync, optional backup support(Github gist) for config file.

* (COMPLETED) [https://snehesh.me](https://snehesh.me) ReactJS based simple blog UI with Terminal theme. (WORKING_ON) Blog Support for the website.

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Hanoi, Vietnam (orig. from Russia)
      Remote: unlikely, short-term - probably
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, CocoaPods,
        C++ (C++11), AFNetworking, OpenGL ES, computer graphics,
        OpenCV, JavaScript, Leaflet.js, Grunt, MochaJS, PDF,
        HTML5, CSS, SVG, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: razhukoff@yandex.ru

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Experienced iOS and crossplatform mobile developer, have some front-end
development experience. Rather fluent English user with good communication and
problem solving skills. Also interested in project management. Have a master's
degree in CS (CAMS). Looking for a job in a fast-paced (and preferably Agile)
environment that would bring me new challenges and professional growth.

------
shayneptorres
Location: Temecula, California

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, SASS, Java, JavaScript, jQuery, Ruby, Ruby
On Rails, Git, Jekyll, Sinatra, MySql, PHP, Laravel Java, minimal swift.

Github: [https://github.com/shayneptorres](https://github.com/shayneptorres)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayneptorres](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayneptorres)

Email: shayneptorres at gmail dot com

I've been programming for about three years. Started off with basic HTML/CSS
and moved my way into a variety of other languages and frameworks. I worked as
a junior Web developer for about 4 months before looking for work on my own. I
have worked on a number of large-scale applications, running tests, debugging,
in both RoR and PHP/Laravel. I've worked with large databases using MySql.
I've built my own web app in RoR just for fun
([https://dibit.herokuapp.com/](https://dibit.herokuapp.com/) &
[https://excellent-coatings.herokuapp.com/](https://excellent-
coatings.herokuapp.com/)) with a number of other static websites with Jekyll.
I've just started learning iOS with Swift. I am currently looking for a junior
developer role either in web development or software development.

------
komaromy
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scientific Python mostly (NumPy, scikit-learn, pandas). I also
enjoy Scheme and C, and have some Java experience. I'm comfortable on *nix
systems.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/gabriel-
komaromy/resume/blob/master/resum...](https://github.com/gabriel-
komaromy/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: gre5@case.edu

I'm an MS student in machine learning looking for a summer internship.
Anything involving data/learning/AI would be great for me. If you let me work
on reinforcement learning you will have my undying loyalty. I'm willing to go
pretty much anywhere for the summer. I'm a chess master.

------
PLejeck
Location: Modesto, CA (way east of SF)

Remote: Temporarily, not long-term

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, HTML/CSS/SCSS/etc., ES6, Docker, EmberJS
(intermediate), ReactJS (intermediate), Elixir (beginner), Swift (beginner)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nuck](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nuck)

Email: me@plejeck.com

\---

I started programming at 7, learning BASIC on my mom's classroom computer.
Aside from a brief stint as a designer in college and a few dark years caused
by Perl, I've been programming ever since. Also my the way I've picked up
ample devops and UX knowledge.

I help maintain a few gems right now (Hooloo
[https://github.com/NuckChorris/hooloo](https://github.com/NuckChorris/hooloo)
, doorkeeper-grants_assertion [https://github.com/doorkeeper-gem/doorkeeper-
grants_assertio...](https://github.com/doorkeeper-gem/doorkeeper-
grants_assertion) , sidekiq-debounce [https://github.com/NuckChorris/sidekiq-
debounce](https://github.com/NuckChorris/sidekiq-debounce)), with a few more
in the process of being extracted from the existing codebase of hummingbird.me
(namely, libraries for interfacing with MyAnimeList and AnimeNewsNetwork, as
well as JSONAPI::Resources integrations with Chewy and Pundit).

I've been working with Rails for 3 years, with a focus on applying UX concepts
to API design. I'm looking for a startup that can use my skills and help me
develop new ones like native app dev or more thorough functional testing.

------
dosaygo
Location: East Asia

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: OK

Technologies: JavaScript, ES2015, ES2016, ES6, Python, Ruby, Google Cloud
Platform, NoSQL, SQL, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV: [https://dosaygo.com/~cris](https://dosaygo.com/~cris)

Email: cris@dosaygo.com

Native language : English

Passport : Australia

I can bring really strong, general business case understanding, analysis and
advice to your team, as well as coding skills and a thorough knowledge of
Google Cloud Platform.

Maybe I don't know your stack specifically, and I have great, solid skills in
JS, Python and databases. I’m looking for a place that's moving fast, where
I'll learn new things. If what you're building sounds good and tho I have a
preference for remote, I wouldn't say no to onsite if everything else worked.
I'm pretty much a generalist, and am interested in learning something more
specific.

Here's my LinkedIn: [https://hk.linkedin.com/in/cris-stringfellow-
aa08b987](https://hk.linkedin.com/in/cris-stringfellow-aa08b987)

If you're in Taipei and you'd like to get my opinion about something, get in
touch. If you've got some work to be done, see if I can help you with it.

Please, no time wasters / people who use sample-work-for-hiring to build their
site.

------
olitreadwell
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (desired: San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, NYC)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, SASS/SCSS, jQuery, AngularJS
(beginner), EmberJS (beginner)

Github: [https://github.com/olitreadwell](https://github.com/olitreadwell)

Email: olitreadwell a-t gmail d-o-t com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/olitreadwell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/olitreadwell)

Website: [http://www.olitreadwell.com/](http://www.olitreadwell.com/)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------

Full-stack web developer currently available for work. I'm looking to work
with a learning-focused team developer position. I have one year prior
experience as a Support Engineer/Junior Developer for a Rails stack SaaS
business here in Austin. Previously, I've worked in other start-up related
non-programming roles including, but not limited to strategic analysis, event
planning, operations management, business development, account
management/stakeholder relations, marketing.

------
lispless
Location: Greater Boston Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: html, css, javascript, Ruby, RoR, Foundation, Bootstrap, Sass

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmhenry](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmhenry)

email: celfrost@hotmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Lispless](https://github.com/Lispless)

Hello, I was anxious to carve my own path and jumped straight from high school
to the work force. I got tired of work not being challenging, not learning,
and not contributing to work. My friend told me I could be a developer, so I
did just that. I saved up and moved from Seattle to Boston and learned code
non-stop.

I came from learning to print "Hello, world" to the screen for the first time
to developing an app from the ground up using AWS, omniauth, Active Record,
and more in less than half a year. I love learning code and hope that what I
can accomplish proves what I can do in a short amount of time. I'm currently
looking to dive into the front end world and focus on making responsive
design. Learning and building; that's what I want to do.

------
hargrimm
Location: Nizhniy Novgorod, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C, C++11, Qt, graphics (OpenGL / OpenGL ES), JS (jQuery,
Backbone), Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, networking (routing/switching)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5hRzb3Y3ti2ZmlYc3k5OEJ0LVk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5hRzb3Y3ti2ZmlYc3k5OEJ0LVk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: artem.mindrov@gmail.com

Experienced (11 years total) platform-level and web dev looking to further
extend skill set and professional connections and of course work on
challenging stuff with a team of like-minded individuals.

------
mutaaf
Location: Dallas TX

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NYC, SF Only Technologies: C#, JS, Java, Android, iOS,
Xamarin, AngularJS, NodeJS, WebAPI, MVC, ASP.Net, MSMQ, AMQP, Swift,
Objective-C, JIRA

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g55n26luq6t6ow/mutaaf_aziz_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g55n26luq6t6ow/mutaaf_aziz_resume_july.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/mutaaf

Email: mutaaf.aziz@gmail.com

------
airhadoken
Location: Greater Boston Area

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Yes; Prefer to relocate (but not to the Bay Area)

Technologies: Front end Web; JavaScript, HTML/CSS, jQuery,
Mustache/Handlebars, all non-Angular browser frameworks, Jasmine, FuncUnit.
Also; Flask, Rails, Node, MongoDB & all major RDBMSs

Résumé/CV: [short] [https://angel.co/bradley-
momberger](https://angel.co/bradley-momberger)

Résumé/CV: [full]
[https://shinythingsnetwork.com/hosted/binary/momberger.bradl...](https://shinythingsnetwork.com/hosted/binary/momberger.bradley.resume.xformat.pdf)

Email: <airhadoken but with an underscore between the ‘r’ and ‘h’>@yahoo.com

Website: [http://shinythingsnetwork.com/](http://shinythingsnetwork.com/)

Twitter: @air_hadoken

————————

Front end specialist (Web), looking for senior-to-architect level engineering
or combined architect-PM roles. 14+ years experience in software development,
last 5-6 years focused exclusively on rich UX. JS debugging virtuoso, old
school AJAXer (predating jQuery), keen interest in making software usable.

Prefers small companies over large, especially if they’re [made up of] small
teams of smart people. If that sounds like your company, let’s talk.

------
angeleah
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: yes - only looking for remote work

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, Backbone, Cordova / Phonegap, React, Redux, React
Native, Npm, Gulp, jQuery, Test Driven Development, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Agile
Web Development Process

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/angeleahdaidone](https://www.linkedin.com/in/angeleahdaidone)

Email: angeleah@angeleah.com

------
jeswin
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: yes, only Remote Experience: 16 years

Currently, I am bootstrapping (self-funding) a somewhat large-ish opensource
project/startup called Fora
([https://github.com/foraproject](https://github.com/foraproject)), a
Collaborative Development Tool and Marketplace for Node.JS apps. I can do
about 15-20 hours/week of programming/consulting; which goes towards funding
Fora.

Linux-based: Node.JS, React, Redux, Relay, Flow, Typescript, AngularJS,
Backbone, Express & MongoDb; Python, Django, Postgres; Bash scripting;

Windows-based: Asp.Net/MVC, C#, Sql Server, EF, Powershell, Windows
Automation, Sharepoint;

Domains: Development tools and platforms, Healthcare, E-commerce, Industrial
automation, Social Networks

Samples of work: (Linux) Node.JS build tool
[https://github.com/foraproject/crankshaft/](https://github.com/foraproject/crankshaft/)
(Windows) LINQ-based ORM tool and VS GUI Modeling tools
[https://github.com/jeswin/AgileFx](https://github.com/jeswin/AgileFx)

jeswinpk (that symbol) agilehead.com ; resume:
[https://gist.github.com/jeswin/52362e330cdf5e2b0bbf](https://gist.github.com/jeswin/52362e330cdf5e2b0bbf)

------
jnaour
Data Scientist/Data Engineer

Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Science/Machine Learning (clustering, prediction, anomaly
detection...), Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Scala, Python, Ansible

Resume/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour)

Email: julnaour at gmail dot com

Thing I did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXzYLS_uTE)

I'm the second guy

------
christiansmith
Location: Oregon/South Dakota

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No; willing to travel

Technologies: OpenID Connect, JWT, OAuth, SSO, LDAP, SAML, FIDO, RBAC, ABAC

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmsmith)
| [https://github.com/christiansmith](https://github.com/christiansmith) |
[https://github.com/anvilresearch](https://github.com/anvilresearch)

Email: smith@anvil.io

We've been working on identity and access management infrastructure software
for a few years now. We're committed to keeping our projects free and open
source (MIT), and we've been fortunate to sustain the effort by working for
users that need specific features implemented or help with integration. Our
primary project is an authorization server called Anvil Connect:

[https://github.com/anvilresearch/connect](https://github.com/anvilresearch/connect)

There's an explosion of change happening in this field right now, both from
within and from new frontiers like IoT and blockchain. We have plans for
things we'd like to build, and we're looking for forward thinking users that
need them built.

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK Location: Medellin/ Colombia (GMT -5) Remote Only English half-
decent 40 USD/hour

Full-Stack. +17 years of experience. * mamcx@elmalabarista.com

* [http://elmalabarista.com/](http://elmalabarista.com/) (My website)

* [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx) (However, the best one are private, made for hire)

* [https://github.com/mamcx](https://github.com/mamcx)

* [https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/](https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/)

Recent work:

\- USA Startup: Take after a failed development by a past developer of a iOS
app and make it ok for release to AppStore, and fix several internal bugs

\- Colombian Company: Take after a failed development made by a international
consulting company of a iOS app and make it ok for release to AppStore, and
fix several internal bugs. This was in a worse situation than the one above.

\- Made the Ebay spider for a USA startup that make price recommendations

A lot of internal apps for customers that are not public on the internet,
including government.

F#/.NET, Python, Swift/Obj-C, Html/React/JS/LESS/Bootstrap, Delphi

Good with databases:

PostgreSQL, Sql Server, Sqlite, and have use several others for data-
integration

Doing "big-data" kind-of-work before it was cool since 1998

------
hiredman
Location: Washington State

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Clojure, AWS, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Docker

Resume: I don't want to post this publicly, but it is availble on request. My
github account is [http://github.com/hiredman](http://github.com/hiredman)

Email: hiredman@thelastcitadel.com

I worked on distributed email processing (archiving, and indexing) systems for
the last five years as part of a remote team. The system was written in
Clojure and largely ran on ec2.

------
dazsnow
My name's Darryl and I have over 17 years of experience working on the web in
various capacities. I currently specialise in design systems using scalable
and robust CSS, as well as fast and responsive JavaScript applications using
all the latest tools and technologies. I'm massively enthusiastic about clean,
organised code, as well as front-end performance and scalability. I'm a good
communicator and always meet deadlines. I fit in well with any team and
looking for something challenging - I'd really like to take on a really big
project and also get more into mobile web apps.

\---

Location: Kunming, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: * Primarily front-end * JavaScript ('Vanilla', CoffeeScript,
Typescript, ES2015, jQuery, Angular, React, Node, Express) * CSS ('Vanilla',
SASS, LESS, Stylus, OOCSS, BEM) * Unit testing (Jasmine, Mocha, Karma), *
Grunt/Gulp/Webpack * Apache/Nginx * Some Python (Django) & Ruby (Rails)

Résumé/CV:
[https://cn.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://cn.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

Email: darryl@yourweb.expert

Website: [https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

------
ChrisChurch
Location: Washington, D.C. Metro Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly upon negotiation.

Technologies: Digital Analytics, Social Media Advertisements, Marketing
Automation, Microsoft Office Suite, SEO, Adobe Applications, Slack,
Optimization, WordPress.

Résumé/CV: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch)

Email: ChristopherHChurch at gmail dot com

Christopher is an innovative marketing strategist, social media specialist,
and writer.

Today, Christopher works with companies and executives to optimize their
online personal and company brand through social media platforms. Christopher
performs dynamic and diverse work through various freelance projects. His
writing can be found at Fansided's Baltimore Orioles site, Birds Watcher and
blogging content at Cut Cable Today.

Christopher is known for being a self-motivated leader who flourishes in a
collaborative, cross-functional team environment. He's quick to acquire new
information and adjust to rapidly shifting conditions. He's inspired to
support compelling and new possibilities of marketing, social media, and
writing objectives. Each day, he's inspired to support compelling and new
possibilities of marketing, social media, and writing objectives.

------
brkey
I do not have the experience you are looking for [Jedi wave]. I am a
professionally-unproven programmer with a highly exceptional work ethic.
Recently completed my MS and have 4 years of experience in the medical
diagnostics industry, as well as ~12 years of experience working in a range of
jobs including newspaper sales, retail, audio/video technician, and lab
technician.

I have never had a "professional challenge" that was actually a challenge. I
am notorious for setting my goals 10-20% higher than those set by management
and completing them with flying colors. I am looking for a great group of
people who have the mentality of "I've never done this before, awesome!"

Fun fact: I taught myself how to drive at the age of 14.

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Open to remote, but not preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python (Numpy, Biopython, Pandas, Scikit-Learn), Java, Hadoop
(MapReduce, Hive, Pig, Spark, HBase), MySQL, R. Also familiar with Javascript,
HTML, and CSS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0EK2ujkpz6PeDcyZHJVeEFEQlk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0EK2ujkpz6PeDcyZHJVeEFEQlk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: brentmkey@gmail.com

------
rohunati
Data science / data scientist / data analyst role.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rohun-
ati-3174952a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rohun-ati-3174952a)

email: ratijr AT yahoo

------
nambante
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Evx4XoNWQ7Trkex7cK3Rg)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

=========================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance (preferably, big and long-term contracts) jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com)

Blog: [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

------
visibletrap
Location: Guangzhou, China (Originally from Thailand, might go back)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Professional experiences with Clojure, Ruby and Rails,
JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, RabbitMQ, Docker, Java. Picking up
Node.js and React as a hobby through ClojureScript. Willing to try Elixir and
Go.

Résumé/CV: [https://visibletrap.github.io/](https://visibletrap.github.io/)

Email: nuttanart.p@gmail.com

Working as a software developer for 7 years. First 2 years with Java, 5 more
years with Ruby and Rails and half of the time last year using Clojure. Have
been working remotely for the past 2 years.

Almost full-stack except UI design and CSS work. Love all the backend works.
Have experiences with automate server provisioning, system monitoring,
deployment pipeline, performance tuning, data processing, mid-scale
refactoring, web api, multiple services system, client-side app.

Doing TDD for 6 years, know how to apply it practically. Striving for simple
design software. Love clean code and maintainability but do understand fast
feedback loop, business urgency need and getting things done.

Ideally want to continue working with Clojure and ClojureScript but Ruby,
Elixir and Go work as well

------
hawski
Location: Berlin, Germany or Poznań, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but you can tempt me if the job is aligned with my
interests.

Technologies: C, C++, OpenGL, POSIX, Linux, shell scripting, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/hadrianw](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/hadrianw)
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ozozOF2yzw9CHgPCcAjs8WvA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ozozOF2yzw9CHgPCcAjs8WvA4IYkDJAYkkYkCDtyNWQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hadrian@hawski.com

A few of the things that I want to do in my spare time:

\- Port Blender [1] to Pepper/NaCl

\- Finish my Acme [2] inspired text editor
([https://github.com/hadrianw/werf](https://github.com/hadrianw/werf))

\- Write a HTML5 game using Pixi.js

\- Learn Go-lang

\- Create receiving e-mail proxy with usage of Let's Encrypt in a way that
only client would have private key for certificate

[1] [https://www.blender.org/](https://www.blender.org/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29)

------
DanAndersen
Location: Lafayette, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: OpenGL (modern), WebGL, Android, Java, C++, AR/VR, Cesium.js,
OpenCV, PCL, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.dan.andersen.name/resume.pdf](http://www.dan.andersen.name/resume.pdf)

Email: andersed@purdue.edu

I'm a second-year PhD student looking for a summer internship where I can put
my experience in computer graphics research to good use. My main focus is on
augmented and virtual reality, especially its applications in education and
medicine. My current research involves using an augmented reality simulated
transparent display to better connect surgeons in austere environments with
remote experts during the course of a live surgery.

More information: \-
[http://www.dan.andersen.name/](http://www.dan.andersen.name/) \-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielspencerandersen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielspencerandersen)
\-
[https://engineering.purdue.edu/starproj/](https://engineering.purdue.edu/starproj/)

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends. (I’m eligible to get a TN Visa to work in the
U.S..)

Part Time: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, GoLang

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

An iOS app I published with source code:
[https://github.com/liweiz/stilFresh](https://github.com/liweiz/stilFresh)

Some of my thoughts:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860](https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860)

I'm open for different kinds of opportunities since I'm an
observer/learner/thinker/doer;)

------
scorpionrespons
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Bash, Linux, Java, Perl, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, SVN,
Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
moss-8928a71b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-moss-8928a71b)

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

I've been a Product Manager for about 5 years, coming from an engineering
background. I have a lot of work on ETL or other data aggregation/analysis
tools in Python. I'm a command line guy, so I always have to wire everything
up with bash and various command line tools. I'm open for engineering work or
product management with some technical aspects.

------
alongtheflow
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Node.js, React, Redux, Python, Scala, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.sjlee.me](http://resume.sjlee.me)

Email: seungjulee@wustl.edu

I am a recent EECS grad from Washington University in St. Louis with 5 years
of experience in Software Engineering. I a product-driven engineer who enjoys
building a system that lasts long and helps people in their lives.

Last week at Launch Hackathon, my team won the 1st place prize from Google,
the 2nd place prize from Uber, and the 3rd place prize from Lyft. We worked on
an app that helps Uber drivers to predict Uber Surge price by analyzing and
visualizing events data. I contributed to my team on the backend of the app,
which integrated external APIs into the predictive engine.

Previously, I've won a $50k hackathon, and worked at Groupon, United Nations,
LG and big data startups.

------
PascLeRasc
I'm a junior electrical engineering student. I love biotech and embedded
devices. I'm looking for an internship/co-op for either this summer or the
fall, or both. You can see my projects at github.com/mike-u

    
    
      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
      Remote: sure?
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Matlab, Python, Linux, hardware development/circuit design
      Email: mpu2@pitt.edu

------
ionis_
Location: Tel Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Node, C#, ASP.Net (MVC/Web API) Laravel, Drupal, Web
Angular/KnockOut/Backbone

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1I2cahxdnTYnsLuWSYMD8tV8O...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1I2cahxdnTYnsLuWSYMD8tV8ORJtxB5KhrEqMifv3SMU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

I'm a passionate full-stack software developer with 10+ years experience in
web and desktop development. I have experience managing projects and teams and
consulting. In my years in the industry I’ve been involved in a variety of
software companies as a developer focusing in sharpening my skills. I love to
work with unfamiliar technologies and am always up for projects that require
me to learn something new. I want to keep learning and growing as a software
developer, working in challenging endeavors and using all my experience to
improve the product and the team I work with.

------
MarcelCutts
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For exceptional prospects

Technologies: Comfortable in a wide variety. Recently a lot of ES2016 JS,
Python and Postgres

Résumé/CV: [http://marcel.gg](http://marcel.gg)

Github: [https://github.com/MarcelCutts](https://github.com/MarcelCutts)

Email: me@marcelcutts.com

Full stack engineer looking for challenging work and a great culture.

For the last year and a half I have been working to scale the popular fitness
app, Zombies Run! to the 2.5 million users it has today. Everything from the
core infrastructure and content delivery to new features, such as user
fitness-data syncing and public web interfaces was lovingly designed and
implemented by me.

Most recently, I implemented the company's newest and very successful venture
- real time virtual races. This included not only dealing with real time data,
but a shopping experience, payment systems and internal apps to help us ship
physical goods worldwide via the UK's postal service.

I am very proud of the work I've done for the Zombies, Run folks, and am now
looking for my next challenge.

~~~
clivebaker
Hi Marcel,

Drop me an email if you are still looking for your next opportunity. I am
looking for a talented Python engineer to join a growing team

Please let me know

clive@ereceipts.co.uk

Thanks

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia Remote: No Willing to relocate: San Francisco Bay Area
Technologies: Java, distributed systems, performance analysis, data
visualization and Web. Résumé/CV:
[https://lv.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://lv.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)
Email: kmenshikov@gmail.com Github: [https://github.com/kiril-
me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

------
paulojreis
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt, Gulp)

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/paulojreis](https://github.com/paulojreis)

I'm an experienced front-end developer and product-oriented UX researcher. I
can help you gather valuable and valid insight regarding your potential users
and turn it into actionable requirements and improvements. If you want to make
sure you're creating a product for real users and their real needs, I'd be
very happy to help. Currently most of my job is front-end web development (8
years experience, currently working in a large-ish Angular application
interacting with a M2M/IoT solution).

------
vcool07
Location: South Korea

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Linux, Embedded, Distributed Systems, Wireless
(3G,2G,LTE), Project/Feature Management

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3den3_W_5gkR1NleU9zTDJEUjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3den3_W_5gkR1NleU9zTDJEUjQ/view?usp=docslist_api)

Email: vineeth.vr@gmail.com

===============

I've over 12+ years of C/C++ experience building software on linux/RTOS. I've
worked on both embedded systems as well as large distributed systems. I have
very good project management / leadership experience and I've successfully
managed small/medium sized teams. I have very good exposure to working in
scrum/agile as well as traditional waterfall dev models. I'm an Indian
national, currently based in South Korea, but I'm willing to relocate if the
opportunity/role is exciting.

------
willholloway
I'm the best coder that can convert traffic you have ever met. I was
patio11-ing before patio11 even registered his user name.

If you hire me your company will make so much money, it's incredible. You're
growth/conversion rates will be so high.

I'm the strongest at conversion rates. A/B tests, multivariate testing. I've
run profitable ad campaigns on five continents. I self-funded those campaigns.
I built a beautiful performance marketing business.

I win. It's what I do. Hire me and you'll win too.

I'm a developer. I build things. I ship, it's what I do. I live this business.
I code in my dreams. These other guys are hacks, don't hire them.

Your company doesn't ship anymore. It doesn't convert. It doesn't grow like it
used to. I'm going to change that. You're going to ship so much, you won't
even believe it.

Location: NYC/CT

Remote: I work from here:
[http://willholloway.net/assets/house.jpg](http://willholloway.net/assets/house.jpg)

Everything about me says success.

Willing to relocate: Your company will relocate to me.

Technologies I would be the best at: Python, Go, Mongo, SQL, Vagrant, Fabric,
Linux, PPC campaigns, media buys, social.

Résumé/CV: I'm so good I never made one. I've never been unemployed.

Email: will@willholloway.net

I'm #1 in the comments in this thread, and I only posted it five minutes ago.
My HN karma rate is so high, it's unbelievable.

You want to do a deal you call me, 860-908-1121. I'm brilliant, easy to work
with and tenacious.

PS. This is the end of the republic.

~~~
willholloway
I thought if this kind of strategy works to win a presidential nomination, it
would work to get a job.

Let's see what happens.

~~~
cicloid
Also curious if this approach works.

~~~
willholloway
Well I did get a job feeler yesterday but from some of my HN comments, not
this post.

This post was largely me entertaining myself on super Tuesday.

~~~
dogstraightup
Maybe if he was willing to work an office not exclusively remote we could find
out...all talk no walk...weak.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
krzyzanowskim
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Cocoa, CocoaTouch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzncA1vRoAW_LTNBeXctNFZBTnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzncA1vRoAW_LTNBeXctNFZBTnM/view)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/marcinkrzyzanowski](https://linkedin.com/in/marcinkrzyzanowski)

Email: marcin@krzyzanowskim.com

Website: [http://krzyzanowskim.com](http://krzyzanowskim.com),
[http://blog.krzyzanowskim.com](http://blog.krzyzanowskim.com) Github:
[https://github.com/krzyzanowskim](https://github.com/krzyzanowskim)

7+ years of experience in mobile and enterprise solutions, worked remotely
(full-time) at a London based startups.

------
yolapa
Looking for consulting projects – Remote Only

We are three guys from India who are looking for consulting gigs. Some of the
technologies we are proficient in are Java, Spring, Python, Django, AngularJS,
Twitter Bootstrap, Jquery and have total 10 years of experience in Software
Development. We have worked on developing web analytics products, music
streaming apps, SaaS products. We prefer working with funded startups and
established companies, who have preference for good quality software design
and implementation.

We offer weekly rates, and will work with you to create a plan based on your
budget and timeline, before starting work on the project.

Contact: savinay [DOT] 90 [AT] gmail [DOT] com

------
k2052
Location: North Idaho

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Bay Area or Seattle preferred but very open to other
locations

Technologies: Ruby, ES6 + Redux + React, node.js

Site: [http://developer.2052.me](http://developer.2052.me)

Email: k@2052.me

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052)

Full stack developer with awesome Ruby and JS skills. I have written my own
ruby micro framework [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr) and recently started work on a book
on React [https://www.thinkinginreact.xyz/](https://www.thinkinginreact.xyz/).
I'm a polyglot that has dabbled in every thing from PHP to Elm. I have built
my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr) (Ruby micro framework),
[https://github.com/ryggrad](https://github.com/ryggrad) (spine.js inspired
framework), and written several books;
[https://leanpub.com/u/k2052](https://leanpub.com/u/k2052),
[http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com](http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com),
[https://www.thinkinginreact.xyz/](https://www.thinkinginreact.xyz/). I attack
projects that interest me with tremendous energy.

You know the feeling when you finally grok something and you imagine all the
new things you can do now? I want to build tools that give people that
feeling. Whether that person is a developer, a designer, a blogger, or a
grandma balancing a checkbook. I want to build things that enable new
understandings, that give people tools to make their lives better. Would love
to work on design tools, mental health (I'm a recovering shut-in), developer
tooling, or science stuff (I'm a huge science nerd).

------
vonmoltke

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: US, Tornado Alley and east
        (or Seattle for a really good opportunity)
      Technologies: C, Java, Python, AngularJS, Matlab, Fortran
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/waynekrug (can provide PDF on request)
      Email: wmkrug+hn@gmail.com
    

I'm an EE who wants back in to the embedded world. I have been out of it for
almost four years, but have kept myself current and feel like I could jump
back in to my previous job (or similar) with no retooling period. I would take
anything in the embedded space, but I really want something in signal
processing or aerospace that does _not_ involve working for the DOD.

Note that I am interested _only_ in embedded or systems level roles. I am
willing to take a demotion to get the position I want; i.e., I don't expect to
be paid like a 14-year veteran.

------
nish1500
Accounting drop-out and self-taught full-stack developer with 4+ years of
experience. Passionate about UX.

Location: Toronto / Vancouver

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Within Canada

Technologies:

\- Front-End: AngularJS, BootStrap, jQueryUI, CSS3

\- Back-End: WordPress (20+ plugins made), PHP (Laravel), SQlite, MySQL

\- Cloud: DO, Apache, Nginx

Resume:

\-
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rknpusc7v9affih/Resume-X.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rknpusc7v9affih/Resume-X.pdf?dl=0)

Personal Projects:

\- [http://formcraft-wp.com/](http://formcraft-wp.com/)

\- [https://formcrafts.com/](https://formcrafts.com/)

Email: nish at ncrafts dot net

I am a builder of stuff, and a survivor. From grey-hat SEO, to making table-
layout sites in Dreamweaver, to trying to emulate double-binding with jQuery
before Angular was around, and selling 10k licenses of my personal project in
2+ years - I have done everything, and learnt my lessons.

------
graycat
Location: Poughkeepsie, NY

Remote: Sure.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: .NET, Visual Basic .NET (essentially the same as C# but with a
better flavor of syntactic sugar), Rexx, C, Fortran, PL/I, KnowledgeTool,
artificial intelligence (AI), mathematical programming (optimization), linear
constrained, non-linear constrained and unconstrained, linear integer and
combinatorial constrained, network linear, routing, scheduling, multi-
objective, deterministic dynamic, stochastic dynamic, numerical analysis,
stochastic processes (Poisson, Markov, second order stationary, Brownian
motion, martingales), ordinary differential equations (mathematical and
numerical), mathematical and applied statistics, published peer-reviewed
original research in AI, optimization, and mathematical statistics.

Do not want to make public name, address, resume, or e-mail. Respond here, and
we will arrange private communications.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup startup
[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/) Credits on
[http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi [at] gmail [.] com

------
phkahler

      Location: Detroit area (north east side to middle - no west side)
      Remote: Maybe - I prefer working with people.
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Embedded C, C++, python, Power electronics, motor control (IPM FOC)
      Résumé/CV: by request
      Email: my HN userID @gmail.com

------
aboutabel
Location: SF Bay Area, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web Dev, specializing in Full-Stack JavaScript. // FE -
HTML/CSS, Vanilla JS, Angular, React, Backbone, etc. | BE - Node/Express,
NoSQL/SQL databases, RESTful APIs.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9g3y1hsaln4k98/AbelWangResume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9g3y1hsaln4k98/AbelWangResume.pdf)

Email: alsoabel@gmail.com

============================================

I'm Full-Stack, specializing in full-stack JavaScript. I am strong in both
vanilla JS and MVC frameworks, having built webapps with jQuery, Angular,
Backbone, and React/Redux. I am equally comfortable in the backend, strong
with Node/Express but have enough experience with Python and Ruby to pick up
Django or Rails quickly.

------
spudfkc
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (depends on location)

Technologies: Python, Go, Java, Flask, Django, Elasticsearch, Redis, Apache
Kafka, Mesos/Marathon, Docker, JavaScript, AWS

Resume/CV: [http://hire.nickcaley.com](http://hire.nickcaley.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/spudfkc](https://github.com/spudfkc)

Email: nick (at) nickcaley (dot) com

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
brightsize
Location: Spokane, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Flask, Postgres, Scala, AWS, AppEngine, CoffeeScript,
AngularJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson)

Email: hn@ultracode.com

I'm primarily a back-end developer and have extensive recent experience with
Python, Flask and SQLAlchemy/Postgres, with deployments to AWS and AppEngine.
I have some front-end experience on SPAs using CoffeeScript and AngularJS. I
have strong interest in information security, GIS, and functional programming.
Relocation is negotiable.

------
rabc
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (currently looking for opportunities in Canada)

Technologies: Objective-C, iOS, Python, Flask, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, PostgreSQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://br.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
borelli-6080408](https://br.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-borelli-6080408) and
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo)

Email: ricardo.abc at gmail dot com

I'm a long-time iOS developer, with experience with server-side development
using Python and Flask and currently looking for a job in Canada.

------
tragic
Location: London UK

Remote: Willing to consider, +/\- a timezone or two

Willing to relocate: Not just now

Technologies: Javascript (client + node), Python/Django, Clojure, Ruby/Rails,
Elixir, Elasticsearch, AWS

Resumé: [https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/jamesturley/James_Turley_...](https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/jamesturley/James_Turley_CV.pdf)

Email: jamesturley1905@googlemail.com

I've been working the last year and a half at a major media company redoing
the website and API of a flagship print title in Node. Due to 'creative
differences', I would like to move on. Ideally, I would like to write less
Javascript as a proportion of overall output, although I am perfectly happy
writing JS as part of a balanced diet.

------
fruiapps
SEEKING WORK Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: Docker, Ansible, PostgreSQL, Apache Spark, ReactJS, JavaScript,
Django, Flask, Angular JS, AWS

Email: sales [@] apcelent [dot] com

We are a bunch of hard-working tech founders putting together this web shop,
to help build and scale awesome products. We in our previous avatars have
built, payment processing gateways(acquired), ERPs, CRMs, hyperlocal apps,
RESTful APIs for banking systems, and much more. Our team comprises of Mobile
Developers, Infrastructure Engineers to AI Researchers.

We do maintain an active tech blog -
[http://blog.apcelent.com](http://blog.apcelent.com)

------
KateWhalen
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Ruby, HTML and CSS. Playing with Rails,
RSpec, NodeJS, and SQL

github: [https://github.com/katebee](https://github.com/katebee)

twitter: [https://twitter.com/KateAWhalen](https://twitter.com/KateAWhalen)

Email: mail@kate.gg

Junior developer looking for a great company where I can contribute to
interesting work and further develop my skills.

My background is in medical devices and business analysis, but like many, I
have decided to pursue software full time. I have been working hard to grow my
developer skills for the last year; if you have any upcoming intern or junior
developer positions please send me an email.

------
ideluce
Location: Toronto, ON Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Possibly Technologies:
Python, HTML, CSS, SQL Resume/CV: Available upon request Email:
isabelledeluce@gmail.com

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'm a current grad student in Information Systems and Design. I have been
avidly studying SDLC, information architecture, system requirements, UX,
human-centred design, usability testing and business systems analysis.
Although I have some programming knowledge, my strength lies in information
system design in the face of multiple stakeholders.

------
julestar
I have a Bachelors Degree in Engineering and have previously worked for a
consulting engineering firm. I am now looking for a junior data scientist
position where I can apply various analysis methods such as split testing,
funnel optimization, clustering, tracking churn rates, ARPU, and CPA. I am
looking to work with a team that believes in leveraging data to drive growth
and innovation. Feel free to reach out to me if you are interested!

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (SciPy, Numpy, pandas, matplotlib, scikit-learn), SQL and
Google Analytics

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: j.starostenko/at/gmail

------
davnicwil

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Will consider
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, ES6, CSS3, Node, Java 8, Dropwizard, Hibernate, Postgres, Redis
      Résumé/CV: Please ask me, I'll send a link
      Email: [HN username] at gmail.com 
    

Full-stack web architect / senior dev with team lead and tech lead experience.
Can design, build, maintain, improve complete products, existing or from
scratch.

Example thing I built recently as a side project: vizoki.com
(react/node/java8/postgres/redis) - that's the type of work I can do for you.

I'm English and looking in Berlin - I'm looking for an English-speaking
workplace.

------
cabedn
Location: Bavaria, Germany Remote: YES Willing to Relocate: MAYBE
Technologies: Python, Django, HTML, CSS, Javascript, AWS Résumé/CV:
[http://www.carlbednorz.de](http://www.carlbednorz.de) Email:
anoncb1754@gmail.com

Technical Product/Project Manager and Developer, currently in a Team Lead tech
position. Developing E-Commerce Microservices on AWS, Frontend Frameworks and
E-Commerce apps in general. Project Management of several e-commerce site
relaunches, on site marketing campaigns, release planning, responsible for the
complete dev chain - from requirements to deployment and monitoring.

------
iKlsR
Location: Kingston, Jamaica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, HTML, Python, C++, Java, Postgres

Website: [http://ricardolovelace.com](http://ricardolovelace.com)

Github: [http://github.com/iklsr](http://github.com/iklsr)

Email: iklsr@outlook.com

Junior developer with almost a decade of experience with several languages and
tech stacks both on the desktop and web and I'd be available part-time or
something more permanent. Looking for new challenges to improve my skills and
make a difference. I've worked at a few startups remotely before so a good
team player as well.

------
SJMosley
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. I am looking mainly for the west coast, Oregon,
Washington, California, but would consider other options.

Technologies: Game Design, UX, Project Management,Web(HTML5, CSS3), Customer
Interaction, C#, Jira, Trello

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html](http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html)

Email: samueljmosley@gmail.com

I am a game designer looking to move into product management. My background in
computer science, design, and project management support this transition, and
allow me to communicate effectively with departments and quickly make informed
decisions on many fronts.

------
seanwilson
_Location:_ Edinburgh

 _Remote:_ Yes

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Email:_ sw@seanw.org

 _Résumé /CV:_ Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

 _Technologies:_

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging sites and
Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

------
danieljp
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: to Tokyo, with visa sponsorship (I'm currently in Italy,
not Japan)

Technologies: Strong and enthusiast about network engineering (TCP/IP(v4|v6),
BGP, Netfilter/IPtables, Cisco IOS), Linux system administration (ubuntu,
debian, nagios, mysql, LVM, nginx, KVM, ...), git, Python and C. More limited
knowledge of C++, Java, linux kernel programming.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/4nYd2f](https://goo.gl/4nYd2f)

Email: You can see it on this page:
[https://goo.gl/6EHhaI](https://goo.gl/6EHhaI)

------
wltsmrz
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, ES6, gulp, webpack, babel, express).
Exposure to various databases, SQL and otherwise. Lately a lot of RethinkDB
and beanstalkd. Plenty of front-end stuff that I haven't had the chance to use
professionally. Comfortable with linux, git/hub. Have toiled on HAProxy
configs. Exposure to Dart, Elixir, Lua, Python, Go, Java, et al..

CV: Available on request

Github: [https://github.com/wltsmrz](https://github.com/wltsmrz)

Email: wltsmrz@gmail.com

------
cicloid
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: Ruby, Swift, PostgreSQL, Redis, iOS, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/giq4r5qbz7vayfv/Gustavo-Barron-
Pri...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/giq4r5qbz7vayfv/Gustavo-Barron-
Priv.pdf?dl=0)

email: hello@gustavobarron.com

I only listed my preferred technologies as of now. But consider me a full
stack developer with over 10 years of experience, going from plumbing in the
backend to frontend. To be honest I would love to work more on iOS with Swift.
But still willing to go and do devops/backend stuff.

------
mattcosta7
Location: New York, NY USA

Remote: Consider

Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML/CSS, ActiveRecord,
Postgresql, Sqlite3, AWS, AngularJS, Material Design, Bootstrap, Photoshop,
Capture One

Resume: [http://www.mattc.io/resume](http://www.mattc.io/resume)

Email: matt+hn@mattc.io

Portfolio: www.mattc.io

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/costabilematthew](https://www.linkedin.com/in/costabilematthew)

Blurb: NY Code and Design Academy March 2016 Grad. Background in IP law and
Economics. Slighlty more backend oriented, but I enjoy working on both sides

------
dlabrie
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, HTML/CSS, Node, Express, React/Redux, Gulp,
Browserify, Webpack, HTML/CSS, Jasmine/Mocha/Chai, Ruby, MongoDB, SQL, ES6,
Cordova/Ionic.

Résumé/CV: [http://danlabrie.com/resume](http://danlabrie.com/resume)

email: danrlabrie at gmail dot com

website [http://danlabrie.com](http://danlabrie.com)

------
mackwic
Just quit my last startup because it didn't worked with my associates. We made
an ISO certified medical wearable: a connected insole with pressure sensors
with its associated software suite.

Interested by complexes challenges: Kernels, Compilers, or any complex
applications, always open to learn new things.

    
    
      Location: France
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Rust, Ruby, Ocaml, Backend (RoR, Node.js), DevOps (Linux, Debian, CoreOs, CM, AWS)
      Résumé/CV: https://fr.linkedin.com/in/thwickham
      Email: mackwic+hn @ gmail

------
nbschulze
I've worked with a lot of different startups, mainly as an iOS developer. I've
picked up web design and development as needed and pursue it in my spare time.
Love working with smart and passionate people. Am open to both contract and
full-time.

    
    
      Location: Des Moines, IA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, I would prefer to work remotely.
      Technologies: iOS++, Android+, Java+, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: Can be found on my personal site or I can email it upon request. 
      Personal Site: www.nickschulze.com
      Email: nschulze16@gmail.com

------
superskierpat
Looking for a challenge, I'm a fast learner and I'm interested in various
domains (functionnal programming, operating systems, web backend, ai)

Location: Montreal, Qc

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

beginner(scheme, haskell, c), confortable(javascript, node.js, php, web), Use
everyday(git, linux)

Résumé:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickmarchand](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickmarchand)

Email: mail@patrickmarchand.com

Website: www.patrickmarchand.com

Going in france for a month in may, so mostly looking for contract work or
remote work for now, unless you dont mind.

I also do a mean pulled pork, if thats relevant.

------
mseebach
Location: London, UK

Remote/relocate: No

Résumé/CV:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/sarahkristinepedersen](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/sarahkristinepedersen)
\- CV on request

Email: hireme@sarahkp.dk

Makers Academy '15 (coding bootcamp), versatile background in marketing,
communications and project management. I'm pretty smart, extremely thorough
and methodical, and keen on making a difference for a company that makes a
difference. Interested in marketing/communications/product
management/puppies/?.

 _(posting for a friend)_

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely.

Willing to relocate: Yes, NY, CA, TX or outside of USA.

Frontend Technologies: JAVASCRIPT HTML 5 CSS 3 VUE.JS NODE.JS REACT
BACKBONE.JS AMPERSAND.JS SASS LESS

Backend Technolgoies: JAVASCRIPT NODE.JS EXPRESS MONGO POSTGRESQL METEOR.JS
SQL NOSQL PYTHON RUBY GRAPE GIT ELIXIR

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me (all lines are open and standing by)

I like hacking on projects, creating beautiful user experiences, and making
great products.

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco, US) with visa sponsorhip.

Technologies: Backend & Database development, C#, Go, Python, Java, Expert in
Oracle Products, SQL, PL/SQL, Linux, shell/bash

Resume: Available on request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9 years experience in development.

------
ttam
I'm a Product Manager for Hire. If you need someone to help you (temporarily
or full-time) manage and improve your product, then I'm your guy.

    
    
      Location: Around the World
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: Maybe.
      Skills: Product Management, Product Development, Project Management
      Technologies: GitHub, Trello, inVision, Mixpanel, Google Analytics, and many more.
      Résumé/CV: http://constantbetasoftware.com/2015/12/02/hire-me.html#why-me
      Email: contact@constantbetasoftware.com

------
mirap
I am UX & Digital product designer (5+ yrs experience).

I'm focused on user research, customer experience, information architecture
and design process. I'm entrepreneur and full-stack person. I'm experienced in
Objective-C, Ruby on Rails, Wordpress, Bootstrap and more. Check me out:
[http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

Location: Prague

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Portfolio: [http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

Email: mira@podorsky.cz

------
nhance
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Required

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails 1.2, 2.3, 3.2, 4.2

Description: I've developed a system and tooling that helps us upgrade old
rails apps. This is our only focus and it lets us be more efficient than
generalized developers.

We've got a low-priced "upgrade track" that enters your app into our
development pool of our semi-automated upgrades. All code delivered by pull
requests, with no writes to your codebase.

[http://www.railsasaservice.com/](http://www.railsasaservice.com/)

Email: nhance@buildbettersoftware.com

------
innertracks
Location: Bellingham, WA

Remote: Yes. Happy to travel up to 30%.

Willing to relocate: Not presently.

Technologies: Python, SQL, Database Design, Linux, Emacs

Résumé/CV: [http://www.wmecole.com/p/my-
resume.html](http://www.wmecole.com/p/my-resume.html)

BitBucket: [https://bitbucket.org/wmecole/](https://bitbucket.org/wmecole/)

Email: wmecole@gmail.com

======

Natural talent for teaching, engineering, and picking up new concepts fast.
Love the back end and business processes. Lately, I've been diving into
machine learning.

------
pwujek
Location: Mississauga, ON, CA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Java (JDBC, J2EE), Javascript (Meteor, AngularJS, Grunt, Bower,
Selenium, Karma, Require, jQuery), C/C++, HTML5, CSS3 (Bootstrap, Less, SaSS),
XML, JSON, SQL (PostgreSQL, DB2, Oracle, Sybase, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), CI
(Jenkins), TDD, cloud (AWS), Unix (Linux, Solaris, AIX, HP/UX)

Résumé/CV: Please email to request a printable version. For an interactive
introduction please see: [http://goo.gl/3jnMdX](http://goo.gl/3jnMdX)

Email: Paul.Wujek@gmail.com

------
tonym9428

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
    
      Remote: Open to relocation or remote
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: SQL, R, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com/hire-me
    
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com
    

I'm an analyst and applied statistician who is looking to continue working in
the area of data munging and predictive modeling. Would like to take one step
further to the data science side in terms of technical skills, so learning and
development are really important.

------
cmrdavie
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Java, HTML, CSS, jQuery, C#, Python

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cmrdavie](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cmrdavie)

Email: cmrdavie gmail

Full-stack software engineer with a preference for web development, especially
Ruby on Rails; 8 years' experience at 2 startups plus Google & Microsoft.
Passionate about making people's lives better, less tedious, or just more fun.

------
mbodea
Location: Romania

Remote: yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP (Zend, Symfony), Python (Django, Flask), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, MongoDB, Javascript (vanilla, jQuery), CSS, HTML5

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wZ3zZ0OEWVbqjAKfJVjlnVY0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wZ3zZ0OEWVbqjAKfJVjlnVY0Ss0NBeOvGzN2oPaL200/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: mbodea@gmail.co

Full stack developer with 10+ years of web development, I would love getting
exposure to machine learning applications.

------
ktaube
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: True

Willing to relocate: False

Technologies: Django, Flask, React, Redux, d3, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Github: [https://www.github.com/ktaube](https://www.github.com/ktaube)

Résumé: [https://lv.linkedin.com/in/taube](https://lv.linkedin.com/in/taube) /
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/edit/196179#](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/edit/196179#)

Email: t.kristaps at gmail.com

------
javcasas
Location: Ecuador Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python,
OCaML, Embedded, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Elm, Django, DjangoCMS Résumé/CV:
[http://www.dssti.com/cv_en.pdf](http://www.dssti.com/cv_en.pdf) Email:
javcasas@dssti.com

Full-stack Software Engineer, with knowledge of embedded and electronics. Very
flexible and able to learn. Currently moving into Functional Programming.

------
ponyous
Several years of experience as Full stack web developer. Lately I'm focusing
on building User Interfaces with best possible UX.

    
    
      Location: London, UK
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO - Not right now, maybe after October
      Technologies: React, React Native, Javascript, Node, Linux/OSX.
      Résumé/CV: Upon request. Do not have up-to-date version. (will edit this post once I update it)
      Email: vmeznaric at outlook.com
    

I would prefer contracting work over permanent roles.

------
martinanigi
Service Manager Location: Brussels, Belgium Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:
No Technologies: ITIL, SCRUM, SIX SIGMA, Overall management of global delivery
teams (10-60 people) with various professions (Engineers, Operations Managers,
Technicians, Project Leaders, Developers) across multiple platforms.
Resume/CV:
[https://be.linkedin.com/in/martinanigi](https://be.linkedin.com/in/martinanigi)
Email: martina.nigi1@gmail.com

------
jpmw
I have some availability to do freelance work, roughly a day or two per week.
I have extensive SaaS experience with US based startups.

    
    
      Location: Canada, but only remote work.
      Remote: Yes, only.
      Willing to relocate: No, could travel once in a while but that's about it.
      Technologies: Ruby (Rails, or not), JavaScript, CoffeeScript, testing frameworks like RSpec and Jasmine, Go, React.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jipiboily
      Email: j@jipi.ca

------
sinker
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, React, Ember (some), Backbone, HTML,
CSS/Less/Sass

GitHub: [https://github.com/quxbaz](https://github.com/quxbaz)

Email: davidy889 (gmail)

Front-end developer looking to work on single page apps. Most recent
infatuation is with ES6/React, but don't have qualms working with other tech
stacks.

------
needleme
Location: Currently in NYC. Originally from Vicenza, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely yes. I'd need a working VISA for the U.S.

Technologies: Sketch, Principle, Flinto, Zeplin, Illustrator, Photoshop. iOS,
UI/UX, prototyping, animations, design.

Rèsumè/CV: [http://filippomursia.com/resume](http://filippomursia.com/resume)

Email: hello@filippomursia.com

------
enokd
10 years of experience from Software engineering to Technical Account
Management for Telecom SaaS. Looking for a Customer Support/Success or
Technical Account Management position where I can get my hands dirty.

    
    
      Location: Paris, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Will consider
      Technologies: Erlang, Elixir, AWS, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://fr.linkedin.com/in/djibrilkone (Resumé on demand)
      Email: kone[dot]djibril[at]gmail[dot]com

------
martinanigi
Location: Brussels, Belgium Remote: YES Willing to relocate:NO Technologies:
ITIL, SCRUM, Six Sigma - Management of global project delivery teams (10-60
people) with various professions (Engineers, Operations Managers, Technicians,
Project Leaders, Developers) across multiple platforms. Résumé/CV:
[https://be.linkedin.com/in/martinanigi](https://be.linkedin.com/in/martinanigi)
Email: martina.nigi1@gmail.com

------
dhd415
10+ years of experience with large, high-volume back-end development in
fintech and healthcare. Looking for a similar position working on large or
distributed back-end systems in any industry.

    
    
      Location: San Antonio, Texas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, Java, Python, SQL Server, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Qy6h4b95yLcpA1Gz3iz4CDG-Z0HIeF3-Y3oGsVCc6bM
      Email: dahermann[at]alum.mit.edu

------
RomanPushkin
Location: San Francisco

Remote: yes, but you have to pay SF wages

Willing to relocate: within CA if relocation is paid

Technologies: Senior/VP level knowledge of Rails / React / ES6 / JavaScript +
excellent knowledge of .NET platform, 10+ years in webdev

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: roman.pushkin/at/gmail

I can be available only if your process is organized or if you want it to be
organized with my help. If you have a lack of product management, please don't
waste my time.

------
hemr
Location: Treviso, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript). Backend
Development (PHP, Python). User Experience Design.

Résumé/CV: Passionate developer with a strong front end background and a
bachelor’s degree in computer science. CV at
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/a0qznojrlwvrcf4/cv-enrico-
mattiazz...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/a0qznojrlwvrcf4/cv-enrico-
mattiazzi.pdf?dl=0)

Email: enrico.mattiazzi+hn@gmail.com

------
cluiz4
I have ten years of experience as a founder and product manager at early stage
startups. I am looking for a PM role with a team building interesting data
driven and/or embedded system products.

    
    
      Location: Denver
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Will consider
      Technologies: Python, R, Mongdb, sql, Javascript, d3.js
      Résumé/CV: on request / https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherrluiz
      Email: cluiz4 |at| gmail.com

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: Partial

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdFU)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

------
pmiller2
Summary: 3 years software engineering experience, primarily Python/Django.
Mathematics background. Looking for backend work in SF/East Bay.

Location: SF/East Bay area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python (3 years), /Django/AWS (1.5 years), Linux (3 years), C
(1.5 years)

Résumé/CV: On request. See my LinkedIn profile here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
miller-0383b741](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741)

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

------
20years
I am a full-stack software developer with over 15 years hands on experience. I
have developed multiple SaaS solutions that have generated millions in
revenue. I have worked with tons of API's, I can develop business mobile apps
and web systems from the ground up and I am really good at advertising. I have
availability to pick up contract work.

Location: San Luis Obispo, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PHP, AngularJS, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, Jquery, AWS,
Ionic/PhoneGap

Résumé/CV: mistylackie.com

Email: see my resume above

------
uptownhr
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: True

Willing to relocate: false

Technologies: MEAN / React, LAMP, Laravel/Zend

Resume:
[https://my.indeed.com/r/27d9cba8b56f8fae](https://my.indeed.com/r/27d9cba8b56f8fae)

Github: [https://www.github.com/uptownhr](https://www.github.com/uptownhr)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/uptown](https://www.linkedin.com/in/uptown)

Email: jlee |at| penguin.ws

------
afarrell
Location: Currently, Austin Texas

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: Yes, actively seeking to relocate to Europe

Resume:
[https://amfarrell.com/Andrew_M_Farrell_CV.pdf](https://amfarrell.com/Andrew_M_Farrell_CV.pdf)

Email: amfarrell@mit.edu

Technologies:

\- Backend: Django or Flask

\- Frontend: react/redux, also jQuery

\- Infrastructure: Docker, Saltstack See also:
[https://amfarrell.com/saltstack-from-
scratch/](https://amfarrell.com/saltstack-from-scratch/)

------
androng
Junior embedded engineer looking for firmware to program or PCBs to route.
Willing to switch background if you are willing to train. I have hobby project
videos on speedysignals.com/tag/projects

    
    
      Location: Santa Barbara, San Francisco CA US
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: C, C++, embedded, Altium Designer, EAGLE, MATLAB, Simulink
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/androng
      Email: andrew@speedysignals.com

------
ibulyga
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, CocoaTouch

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdsgjcaglx5glbq/iOS%20CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdsgjcaglx5glbq/iOS%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: shield47@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://ru.linkedin.com/in/igor-
bulyga-04433a76](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/igor-bulyga-04433a76)

------
EN1
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/edponatalicio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edponatalicio)
-(PDF upon Request)

App Store Apps: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/brave-new-
logic/id1068...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/brave-new-
logic/id1068278822)

Email: Enatalicio1@gmail.com

------
adityajain15
Location: Chicago

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, d3.js, Java, Framer, Sketch, Basalmiq,
Adobe InDesign, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe AfterEffects, C, C++, Python, Git

Résumé/CV: www.sigri.com/Resume.pdf

Email: ajain15@uic.edu

I'm a UX Designer and a recent undergraduate from the University of Illinois
where I studied Computer Science. I'm looking for full-time UX or Product
Design roles. Would also be interested in roles related to data visualization.
My portfolio is at www.sigri.com

------
webjac
Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: YES (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: UX, UI Design, Responsive Design, Mobile Design HTML, CSS, PHP,
WordPress, JS.

Résumé/CV: [http://webj.ac/cv](http://webj.ac/cv)

Email: hello AT webjac DOT com

12 years of experience in Web Design & Development. passionate and always
giving my best to achieve the team's goals. I love what I do and I know that's
the best way to create efficient and beautiful work.

------
jlarocco
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Colorado.

Technologies: C++, Common Lisp, Python, Qt, OpenGL, MongoDB, SQL databases
(MySQL, PostgreSQL), Linux, OSX

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremiah-
larocco-456aa89](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremiah-larocco-456aa89)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jl2](https://github.com/jl2)

Email: jeremiah dot larocco at gmail

------
yichiban
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, Common Lisp, OCaml, Java,
MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yutakaichibangase](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yutakaichibangase)

Email: $ ruby -e 'puts "eWljaGliYW5AZ21haWwuY29t".unpack("m")'

------
rajivtiru

      Location: SF
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Javascript expert, Node.js, React, Flux, Backbone.
      Résumé/CV: Upon Request.
      Email: r@jiv.me
      I'm a strong full-stack developer with expertise in javascript and nodejs. I've been coding as a hobby for 10 years with 5 years of startup experience, 2 years of big co experience, with the rest being side projects.

------
fictorial
Location: NY, US

Remote: YES!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: adaptable! iOS (since '08), HTML5, Python, Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Flask, "dev ops" (not scared of a server)

Résumé/CV: [http://fictorial.com](http://fictorial.com) ... email me for a PDF
of my résumé

Email: brian@fictorial.com

Github: [https://github.com/fictorial](https://github.com/fictorial)

------
luisehk
Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, given a good opportunity

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, AngularJS, Docker, Postgresql, Redis

Skills: Full-stack development, DevOps, Software architecture, Product
management

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26824978/CV-
LuisHerradaE...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26824978/CV-
LuisHerradaEN.pdf)

Email: luisehk@gmail.com

------
tixocloud
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Web app: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python + Django, Java,
PHP + Wordpress

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, Linode, DigitalOcean

\- Business Intelligence: Data modelling, data warehousing, reporting,
analytics

\- Product management

Resume/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/terenteh](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/terenteh) |
Happy to share proper resume and sample source code

Email: teren@connectomo.com

------
kylecesmat
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Would consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Redux, SASS/CSSModules, Hapi/Express/Node, some React
Native/iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/kylecesmat/kylecesmat.com/blob/master/kyl...](https://github.com/kylecesmat/kylecesmat.com/blob/master/kyle-
cesmat-resume-2016.pdf)

Email: kyle@kylecesmat.com

------
chad_strategic
Seeking Work: Location: Denver Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: LAMP stack / Codeigniter, Twitter Bootstrap, Algorithms,
analytic, angular2 Resume: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hnews](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/?=hnews)
email:chad.humphrey (at) strategic-options (dot) com

------
pokpokpok
Looking for an opportunity to build something awesome with experienced devs on
hard problems, especially in (not limited to) the realms of
journalism/media/education.

    
    
       Location: Eastern US
       Remote: No
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies: Front-end/Node/React/Go/Clojure/C++
       Email: maxbittker@gmail.com
    
    
       Maxbittker.github.io

------
graycat
Location: Poughkeepsie, NY

    
    
      Remote:  Sure.
    
      Willing to relocate:  Maybe.
    
      Technologies: .NET, Rexx, C, Fortran,
      Linpack, artificial intelligence (AI),
      mathematical programming (optimization),
      linear constrained, non-linear constrained
      and unconstrained, linear integer constrained,
      network linear, multi-objective, deterministic
    
    
    
    
      Résumé/CV:
      Email:

------
jloughry
Location: Denver, Colorado

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: will consider

Technologies: Security C&A: SABI, TSABI, Common Criteria; penetration testing,
UNIX hardening

Résumé:
[https://github.com/jloughry/CV/blob/master/Joe_Loughry_infor...](https://github.com/jloughry/CV/blob/master/Joe_Loughry_information_security.pdf?raw=true)

Email: joe.loughry@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
djent
Graduating in Spring 2017 with a BS in computer science

Location: Providence, Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe in 2017

Technologies: Perl, Go, Git, SQL, Lua, Linux

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd)

Github: [https://github.com/djent-](https://github.com/djent-)

Email: patrick d0t hurd d0t 1995 @ gmail.com

------
cjjuice

      Location: NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: FrontEnd (JS/HTMl/CSS), Backend (RoR, Django, ect.), Server setup and management
      Résumé/CV: http://cj.gg/
      Email: cj (at) cj (dot) gg
    

Experienced developer with experience in fashion and luxury e-commerce
(Beyonce, Victoria Beckham, Kaufmann Mercantile, ect.)

------
dmilicic
I am a software development consultant that specializes in Android and Ruby-
on-Rails. I am currently looking for contract work.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: perhaps

Technologies: Android, Ruby-on-Rails

Github: [https://github.com/dmilicic](https://github.com/dmilicic)

Email: dario.milicic@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.kodelabs.co](http://www.kodelabs.co)

------
kldavis4
15+ years software development. Bulk of my experience is backend Java, with
more recent work in Android & Python.

    
    
      Location: Central Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Java, Android, Python, Node
      Résumé/CV: On request / https://www.linkedin.com/in/kldavis4
      Email: kldavis.4 [at] gmail.com

------
pteehan
Data scientist with PhD, engineering background and 3 years commercial
experience.

    
    
      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: R, Python, statistics, machine learning
      Résumé/CV: http://pltn.ca/cv/cv-teehan-2016-03.pdf 
      Email: paul.teehan@gmail.com
      Personal website: http://pltn.ca

------
mbelsky
Hello! My name is Maxim and I provide mobile solutions for Any Size
Businesses. Since 2012 year I specialize in native Android and iOS
applications development.

Location: Russia, Novosibirsk (GMT +6)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Mobile Apps, Android, iOS, Java, Obj-C/Objective-C, Swift

Résumé & Portfolio: [http://goo.gl/wy2PGD](http://goo.gl/wy2PGD)

Email: public.belsky at gmail.com

------
reaction

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: YES!
      Willing to relocate: Will Consider
      Technologies: Javascript, Flux/React.js, Ruby, Rails, Postgresql, Heroku, AWS, Webpack, ES6
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonny-kang-28945655 | http://github.com/coderjonny
      Email: jonny@bypass.la

------
Kevin_S
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Not technical, I am a graduating business student majoring in
Accounting and Economics. Looking for roles that fit those skills. I'd be most
interested in positions in finance and operations.

Résumé/CV: Email me.

Email: kasmith@bgsu.edu

Basically I am looking for an interesting full time job working at a startup
or technology company in some business role.

------
hereonbusiness
Location: EU, USA remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ansible, AWS, Git, JS, Linux, Node, Nginx, PHP, Python,
RabbitMQ, Ruby, SQL, Vagrant, ...

Resume/CV: please email

Email: goran [at] rockstarwizard.ninja

5+ years of experience, worked remotely (full-time) at a NY based startup for
the past 10 months as a back-end dev so remote is definitely a strong option,
would be interested to get into data engineering.

------
fgandiya
Location: I study in Iowa, although I'm from Zimbabwe (F-1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, HTML/CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://fgandiya.me/gandiyaresume.pdf](http://fgandiya.me/gandiyaresume.pdf)

Email: gandiyafarai@gmail.com

As a sophomore, I'm looking for an internship over the summer to see what
software engineering is like in the real world.

------
andbberger
I'm a theoretical neuroscientist. Mostly I want to do science, but if you have
an interesting problem and the price is right, I'll come work data magics for
you.

Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: scientific python mostly

CV: by request, but see
[https://github.com/rueberger](https://github.com/rueberger)

Email: andbberger@berkeley.edu

------
wleofeng

      Location:New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depend on location
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/wleofeng
      Github: https://github.com/wleofeng/
      Email: wleofeng@gmail.com

------
colinramsay
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a published front-end developer with plenty of backend chops. I've
currently got a limited number of hours to work on React and React Native
opportunities, or general JavaScript consultancy.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: hn [at] colinramsay.co.uk

------
jbuss
Location: San Francisco, CA. Looking for work in Minnesota or remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to Minnesota)

Technologies: Android, Java, C#

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0RcsZE6tP-
Ka0NsYVVHSTlfWTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0RcsZE6tP-
Ka0NsYVVHSTlfWTQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jessebuss08@gmail.com

------
randtgn
Location:Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: will consider

Technologies: ethical hacking, penetration testing,security consulting, python
programming.

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jribnuc2k8pa922/CV.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jribnuc2k8pa922/CV.docx?dl=0)

Email: randtgn@gmail.com

------
niveus
Location: San Diego

Remote: YES (or onsite)

Willing to relocate: Maybe; Not to Bay Area, though

Technologies: iOS (Obj-C/Swift). Also do full stack RoR/Frontend but want to
focus on iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasongabriele](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jasongabriele)
(Also have PDF)

Email: jason.gabriele@gmail.com

------
TDL

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python/Django
      Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdlekkas
      Email: t.lekkas[at]practalis.com
    
    

Python/Django developer with project management experience. Looking for PM
positions or developer position.

------
gravypod
Location: New Jersey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, PHP, JavaScript, C, C#

Résumé/CV:
[http://gravypod.com/resume_no_number.pdf](http://gravypod.com/resume_no_number.pdf)

Email: admin @ joshuakatz . me

I'm a student at NJIT. Looking for some internship/part-time positions as well
as full time positions for over the summer.

------
dataentryagency
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: WordPress Data Entry, Text Transcription

Résumé/CV: [http://dataentry.agency/](http://dataentry.agency/)

Email: dataentryagency@gmail.com

I provide data entry services via my website mentioned above & looking for
some work.

(I understand I probably do not fit in here with the tech positions, please
forgive me.)

------
ulisesrmzroche
Location: Austin TX

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript/Node Specialist, experienced with Ruby and PHP.

8 years experience Full Stack. Currently working with Ember and React, Express
and Rails.

Background in Radio-TV-Film Production and Motion Graphics.

Portfolio: [https://ulisesrmzroche.info](https://ulisesrmzroche.info)

Email: ulisesrmzroche at gmail

------
mark
I'm an experienced full-stack engineer interested in joining great distributed
teams.

    
    
      Location: New York and Singapore
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Elixir, Python, AWS, DevOps
      Résumé/CV: http://mrktrn.com/rsm/
      Email: mark.tran@gmail.com

------
speeder

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, Objective-C, Lua, C, Android Java
      Résumé/CV: http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/ (outdated due to NDA, most recent project involves OpenCV and iOS)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
liviu
Full stack developer

    
    
      Location: Romania
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Redux, Meteor, Electron, NodeJS, Obj-C/Swift, Java, C++,
                    Linux, Docker, Hadoop, MongoDB, RethinkDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: liviu@ideveloper.ro

------
benpbrown
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C/iOS/Go/React/Java/Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://benbrown.ca/Brown.Benjamin.Resume.pdf](https://benbrown.ca/Brown.Benjamin.Resume.pdf)

Email: ben@benbrown.ca

------
piratebroadcast
me = { "Location" => "Boston", "Remote" => "true", "Relocate" => "false",
"Skills" => "Rails, Ruby, HTML, CSS, JS, Swift", "Website" =>
"[http://JesseWaites.com"](http://JesseWaites.com") "Contact" =>
"Hi@Jessewaites.com" }

edit: HackerNews' PHP MagicQuotes are screwing up my URL, appending %22 to the
link. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17187673/22-double-
quotes...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17187673/22-double-quotes-added-
to-url-out-of-nowhere)

------
rossta
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: to Washington DC

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/ECMAScript/CoffeeScript, Node.js,
Ember/React/Backbone (interested: Elixir, Clojure, Golang)

Résumé/CV: [https://rossta.net/resume.pdf](https://rossta.net/resume.pdf)

Email: ross@rossta.net

~~~
busterarm
Superb talk at NYC.rb this month btw.

------
martins_berents
Location: Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, Python, Node, Express, Django, Flask,
Postgress, Unix

Résumé:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/martinsberents](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/martinsberents)

Email: martins[dot]berents[at][the great search engine inventor][dot]com

------
dadetorino
Location: Turin, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, Agile, Scrum, Project Management, IT Architecture

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/davide-
rizzi-a669a521](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davide-rizzi-a669a521) \- ask me
for a more detailed one

Email: dadetorino@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Clojure

Resume:

Link to github / side project: [https://github.com/dt1/item-
hut](https://github.com/dt1/item-hut)

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
AbeEstrada

      Location: México
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML, CSS (SASS) JavaScript (Node, Angular, React, Flux), Python (Django), PHP, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://abeestrada.com/resume
      Email: abraham.estrada@gmail.com

------
msagimbekov
Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring, Lucene, HibernateSearch, Mobile Apps, Back-End
development

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/sab31g](https://goo.gl/sab31g)

Email: madi.sagimbekov@gmail.com

------
ryancouto
Location: NYC

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (React, Backbone, Appcelerator), HTML,
CSS, RSpec, Capybara, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MySQL, AWS s3, Git, Python, R,
STATA, MATLAB

Resume: [http://goo.gl/UEehts](http://goo.gl/UEehts)

email: r4couto@gmail.com

------
billhendricksjr
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes on the west coast or to Austin

Technologies: Certified Scrum Master, Product Manager

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/billhendricks](https://www.linkedin.com/in/billhendricks)

Email: billhendricksjr@gmail.com

------
antoyo

      Location: Sherbrooke, Canada
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Rust, Linux, Assembly, Haskell, OCaml, C++
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/antoyo
      Email: bouanto [at] zoho <dot> com

------
tomprince

      Location: Edmonton, AB
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Twisted, Builbot
      Résumé/CV: https://gist.github.com/tomprince/0e703ef81bf723a33b02
      Email: tom.prince@twistedmatrix.com

------
thelastinuit

      Location: Monterrey, Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, jQuery, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://angel.co/thelastinuit
      Email: max.feinberg@bravarianpawstudios.com

------
rhonsby
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack development with experience in Rails and AngularJS.
Open to other back-end and front-end frameworks.

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/21A4aAN](http://bit.ly/21A4aAN)

Email: rhonsby@gmail.com

------
bottlerocket
Location: Cleveland OH USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Can't :(

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, UI/UX design

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brendancullen)

Email: brendan at brendancullen dot com

------
L-Logic
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrynatalicio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrynatalicio)
(can provide PDF on request)

Email: larryn009@gmail.com

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
Nassfyr
Location: Rennes, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, NodeJS...) PHP

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: jeremy.aubert:at:gmail:dot:com

------
WaiterZ

      Location: China
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: Node.js, React, Postgresql, Docker, Java, Android
      Résumé/CV:https://goo.gl/NdTcEz
      Email: waiter.james1991+hn@gmail.com

------
xyclos

      Location:Charleston, SC
      Remote:yes
      Willing to relocate:yes
      Technologies:JavaScript,Objective-C,iOS,C#,Unity3d
      Résumé/CV:https://linkedin.com/in/xyclos
      Email:xyclos:at:outlook:dot:com

------
humility
Location: New Delhi, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Node.JS, Ruby

Work: [http://harryio.com](http://harryio.com)

Email: harryio@openmailbox.org

Highly skilled Android/Backend developer, love to work with REST based
services. Contract work preferred!

------
kfrzcode
Location: Minnnesota

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, SQL, Linux, Git, .Net4, Project Management tools

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kfurz](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kfurz)

Email: kfrz.code@gmail.com

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
_of

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: machine learning, data science, statistics, R, Perl, Linux
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: blk.insert.cloned.request@gmail.com

------
frizzy

      Location: Belarus
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: DevOps, Python, Ansible, Vagrant, Docker, AWS
      Résumé/CV: http://frizzy.info/
      Email: filipp.s.frizzy@gmail.com

------
SparkingSquall
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: negotiable

Technologies: bash, swift, python, matlab

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davideri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davideri)

Email: eringis (at) gmail dot com

------
0xVi

      Location: Springfield, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, Java, C
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/vietqtrang 
      Email: vietqtrang@gmail.com

------
inc

      Location: Downtown Los Angeles
      Remote: Yes; text-only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: *
      Résumé/CV: http://lonedynamics.com/lalone.pdf
      Email: philip@lalone.org

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
jrs235
Location: La Crosse, WI, USA

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, node.js, azure mobile services, C#, .NET, IIS, Sql
Server, twilio, sendgrid, angularjs

Github: jrsteele23

Email: j u s t i n at j r s t e e l e dot c o m

Need help transitioning from Mandrill to SendGrid? I can help.

------
jld89

      Location: Strasbourg, France
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Objective-C, C#, Front-end/Back-end
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: jldg89@gmail.com

------
jreed91

       Location: Iowa
    
       Remote: Yes
    
       Willing to relocate: Yes
    
       Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, angularjs, javascript
    
       Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/1OLRgmB

------
studentrob

      Location: Taiwan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Machine learning, data science
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: rh2305 at columbia

------
meeper16
Location: SF and NY Remote: OK Willing to relocate: maybe Technologies: hedge
funds, AI, text mining, sentiment analysis CV: upon request email:
serjtankian16@yahoo.com

------
run_kmc
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS w/ Swift, Ruby.

Resume: Contect me, or visit [http://kmcg.work](http://kmcg.work) for more

Email: kevin@kmcg.io

------
meeper16
Location: SF and NY Remote: OK Willing to relocate: maybe Technologies: hedge
funds, AI, text mining, sentiment analysis CV: upon request email:
serjtankian16@yahoo

------
nick2
Location: London UK

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: EU

Technologies: iOS, swift, objective-C

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori)

Email: nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
bbcbruno
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Java and Ruby

Résumé/CV: [http://cvmkr.com/nWVG](http://cvmkr.com/nWVG)

Email: bruno|at|brunocampos.me

------
jenncoding
###############################

Frontend developer looking for opportunities

###############################

Location: NYC (New York)

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Javascript, React, Redux, Node ...

Résumé/CV: jingpingwang.com

Email: jenncoding@gmail.com

###############################

------
stcolombu
stcolombu 28 days ago

Cagliari, Italy and Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Project Management tools, Advanced Excel, Power Point and other
presentation tools.

Resume/CV: Startup&Business Consultant #Fundraising, #BusinessPlan
#BusinessDevelopment #Marketing

[https://in.linkedin.com/in/scolombustartupconsultant](https://in.linkedin.com/in/scolombustartupconsultant)

------
omarmeky
Location: Raleigh, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, Javascript, Cordova, NodeJS, ASP.NET, Java

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/omarmeky

Email: meky.omar@gmail.com

------
efco
Location: New Orleans, LA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, React, Python, Django, git, HTML, Linux, Shell Scripting

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: [HN Name]chran at me dot com

------
codefightclub
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web Design, UI/UX, Angular, PHP, Django, Graphics

Résumé/CV: On Request

Email: davelmar@mcmaster.ca

------
jorgecurio
REMOTE

Looking for just small short-term work.

Capable of producing MVP. Please reply and I will contact you.

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (neighboring San Francisco across the bay..)

Relocation: Yes (with assistance) - San Francisco, San Diego, Seattle,
Portland, Chicago, New York City

Technologies: ES6/Babel Javascript, Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js,
Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL, IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery,
git, React, Express, Bootstrap, Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV: Word:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUVE)
PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, , Lua (and C API), Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python
(no C API), Ruby (basic, no Rails)

Looking For: QA Testing, Technical Support, Backend/Frontend/FullStack
Engineer (slightly junior?), Technical Editor

Hi!

My name is Jonathon and I live across the bridge from San Francisco - I am in
Oakland. I'm looking for work somewhere between junior and professional. I've
been programming for a long time since a young age, but I still need to gain
experience working in a team and collaborating with others. My first
experience working in open-source software was when I attached myself to an
IRC server project around the age of 15. I learned a lot about testing for
performance regressions, doing code review of C++, debugging subtle memory
leaks, and supporting users through documentation and in-channel communication
(IRC). Currently I work as a remote system administrator for a company based
out of the UK. It has been my passion for the last 5 years to provide content
hosting and security advisories for a small network of 8-14 servers. Primarily
I have maintained configurations for web, mail, and IRC servers - and this
last year I have been exposed to the basics of running a few websites in
Docker containers. I love system administration but my goal is to become an
adept frontend engineer.

If I had to think of companies that excite me I am interested in gaming
companies (like Twitch and Valve), companies with an educational focus (like
Clever, Kano, or DigitalOcean), or publishing companies like The No-Starch
Press and Scotch.io. I believe I can do my best work if I can be passionate
about the overall mission statement of the company I work for. I love
companies that encourage education or new forms of entertainment. I would also
be interested in companies where I can hope to indirectly do good in the world
(like Watsi). There is so much to know and I just want to be exposed to more
of it. It would be hard to leave my current post as I think of my coworkers as
family - but I hope to again surround myself with people of great experience,
creativity, and innocent idealism. I am always willing to learn and enjoy
every opportunity to interview - even if I'm not an obvious fit. I look
forward to your correspondence!

Thank you for your consideration.

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

------
mbayles

      Location: Edinburgh, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Only for the right opportunity
      Technologies: Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, Photoshop),
         Wordpress, Trello, Copywriting, Editing, and 
         Transcription Services
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/xVl5lf
      Email: marni.bayles@gmail.com
    

I am a creative writer and designer looking for a remote work/freelance
opportunity that will allow me to work as a force multiplier for the benefit
of a project. Experience in publishing for both web and print.

